# An aspect in the Lakers rebuild that has been neglected



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Last year several young productive players were traded for almost nothing but a pick or two and some expiring deals. The lakers keep striking out on FAs, but how much more respectable would our rebuild be right now if either Reggie Jackson, Enes Katner or Little Zeke were on the roster right now?

Granted, none of those guys are franchise or even top two guys, but they're young and good enough to make this place very attractive for FAs. Especially with the developing rookie/sophs.

Are there any 25 and under guys on either disgruntled or buried on benches right now Mitch can acquire?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yeah, Im really interested (as always) on how the Lakers proceed with trades this season.

Hibbert IMO is our biggest trade asset of players I think the Lakers would be realistically be willing to trade. Nick Young as well. He has played better this year than last but far less minutes due to Kobe playing and Lou Williams. His trade value has certainly gone up since the summer. Hell I guess Lou is tradeable as well!

Kobe, DLo, Randle, Nance, Clarkson.....everyone else is on the table


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

with how well Nance is doing would you consider trading Randle for the right guy (or package)


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Everyone on the team should be available for the right price.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think rebuilding comes a couple of different ways. If you have a Kobe on your team taking up a huge chunk of your cap room while not being hugely productive, you have to develop cheap assets otherwise you won't have any cap room left to sign FA stars. 

If you dont have an expensive player on your payroll, you can pay the mid level talent, vets and specialists and still have room on your payroll to sign the star FA. You will probably win a few more games too.

One more thing to point out, it is very easy in this league to get stuck in the 6-11 ish seeds, miss out on big FA's and never get high draft picks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> with how well Nance is doing would you consider trading Randle for the right guy (or package)


This is a odd question since everyone would trade him for Anthony Davis.

Your real question should be what is the right guy or package.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

ok then...?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> Kobe, DLo, Randle, Nance, Clarkson.....everyone else is on the table


So basically everyone that anyone else would actually want. 

I agree with eclap, there's nobody on this team I'd consider untouchable. But if we trade one of our young guns, it better be for an emerging star, or established star under 27-28ish. Can't think of any off the top of my head that might available. 

I'm also perfectly happy letting the young guys develop and adding talent in FA. We've been striking out, but adding talent to our young core is a much easier sell then come play with Kobe for a year or two. We'll see.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

we've been striking out because we had no foundation (and because we've only really gone after so many guys (4?) most of whom were 'win now' and had better options - and I think that was a mistake thinking this was a one step process anyway) 

and I don't think this summer is the home run shot either, I think this summer is still foundational - I'd be looking to offer the max to Whiteside (since the Heat don't have his bird rights everyone who can should just do that right?) or maybe overbid on Barnes? We're not going to get KD and there isn't really a game changer aside from him out there this summer


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> I think rebuilding comes a couple of different ways. If you have a Kobe on your team taking up a huge chunk of your cap room while not being hugely productive, you have to develop cheap assets otherwise you won't have any cap room left to sign FA stars.
> 
> If you dont have an expensive player on your payroll, you can pay the mid level talent, vets and specialists and still have room on your payroll to sign the star FA. You will probably win a few more games too.
> 
> One more thing to point out, it is very easy in this league to get stuck in the 6-11 ish seeds, miss out on big FA's and never get high draft picks.


Didn't the Lakers have enough this year to sign a max guy? Otherwise, why the meetings with Aldridge?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

JT said:


> Didn't the Lakers have enough this year to sign a max guy? Otherwise, why the meetings with Aldridge?


they had a max slot but no foundation with which to entice him - it's about building a pleasing nest and only then landing the big bird 

Jerry West had Nick the quick, Eddie Jones, Cedric Ceballos and nice role players lined up before he inked Shaq don't forget - multiple all stars + decent bench and getting into the second round etc - this time we had 20 wins and a couple of lottery picks talking to Aldridge, not that enticing


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

e-monk said:


> we've been striking out because we had no foundation (and because we've only really gone after so many guys (4?) most of whom were 'win now' and had better options - and I think that was a mistake thinking this was a one step process anyway)
> 
> and I don't think this summer is the home run shot either, I think this summer is still foundational - I'd be looking to offer the max to Whiteside (since the Heat don't have his bird rights everyone who can should just do that right?) or maybe overbid on Barnes? We're not going to get KD and there isn't really a game changer aside from him out there this summer


Yes, agreed. We at least have a direction. Whether it's a good one or not remains to be seen. 

I think our only chance at KD is if we keep our pick and package it in a trade for a star. KD isn't coming to play with the kids in his prime, no way. 

My money would be on Barnes getting matched, but I'd definitely go for it. We can afford the offer sheet and still have room to shop. He's what, 24 right now? Basically same age as JC.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

yeah...just to be clear I thought it was a given anyone was tradeable for the right price....I just think it would be wise for the Lakers to avoid moving the players I mentioned....unless it was for Anthony Davis, Kevin Durant, Lebron James. Homegrown talent is a bigger factor now with the new CBA. When I say certain players arent tradeable Im 1st referring to realistic trades & 2nd, not trading them for 2nd tier All-Stars....All of the four players I mentioned can possibly become that good....with a lot of good fortune maybe they could turn into a version of Golden State Part II


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They really need to find a taker for Bass because he's redundant with Tarik on the roster. One of either Lou or Swaggy needs to go as well. Lou could probably fetch the best deal. I read the Bucks are shopping Miles Plumlee. I'd see what it would take to snag him up. He's a legit 7 ft mobile big man that sets good screens AND rolls properly to the basket.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Derozan?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Should try to get Nerlens while his stock is low. It's never been lower.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pretty sure they'd trade Embiid before they'd ship out Noel. Embiid and Okafor are kind of redundant.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Noel won't fit with Embiid either, though. They may want to use Noel as the backup center, but he will probably bolt if that's the case.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Noel won't fit with Embiid either, though. They may want to use Noel as the backup center, but he will probably bolt if that's the case.


Which is why I think they'll ship Embiid out before Noel.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah but you can't play Noel next to Okafor at all. It doesn't benefit either of them due to lack of space.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

instead of giving up assets for Noel what if we just offer Whiteside the max this summer?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I've been reading up on Embiid and apparently his jumper has looked the best out of the three which is impressive because Jahs isn't bad. So Embiid may actually be the better fit offensively next to Okafor. I just think that with Jah's lack of mobility and Embiid pushing 250 they would be drastically mismatched defensively. Especially with the way the league is evolving in terms of small ball. I know I wouldn't want Embiid out on the perimeter chasing around 6-7 pfs all night on a foot that's been surgically rebuilt.


----------

